# What type of service is this?



## Sparky Joe (Apr 29, 2006)

Liquid Force said:


> So the only determining factor whether a building gets delta or wye is if it's overhead or underground service?


This statement is kinda scary, 

You need to be in school Liquid Force and not try to learn the electrical basics in a forum.

And by the way that doesn't determine it all, you took MD's statement all wrong.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Liquid Force said:


> So the only determining factor whether a building gets delta or wye is if it's overhead or underground service?


No, what I meant to say was that if you have an underground service, chances are about 99% that you'll be dealing with a wye service. If you have an overhead service, it's a coin toss whether you'll have a delta or wye. Get your meter out and check some things, or count the transformers on the pole. Use your meter in any event.


----------



## Sparky Joe (Apr 29, 2006)

mdshunk said:


> No, what I meant to say was that if you have an underground service, chances are about 99% that you'll be dealing with a wye service. If you have an overhead service, it's a coin toss whether you'll have a delta or wye. Get your meter out and check some things, or count the transformers on the pole. Use your meter in any event.


I have to disagree with this;
Homes are always fed with a single coil of a delta system.
And I've never seen a new commercial building with anything other than a Y


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Sparky Joe said:


> I have to disagree with this;
> Homes are always fed with a single coil of a delta system.


I was speaking only about 3-phase in that statement.




Sparky Joe said:


> And I've never seen a new commercial building with anything other than a Y


You need to get out more.


----------



## Sparky Joe (Apr 29, 2006)

mdshunk said:


> You need to get out more.



Must be tough on engineers in your area when they're trying to design a building, as well as the shops for the different trades to order their equipment when they still have yet to know which side the coin lands on this time around(I imagine a 1:1 xfrmr would be an expensive RFI just to get a neutral)

Besides that Delta and Wye systems have very different characteristics. Delta is a parallel wound system holding voltage the same(current varies requiring heavy duty windings as the load varies)
Wye is a series wound xfmr keeping current the same no matter the load which makes it more stable and offers 2 different usable voltages(line voltage and phase voltage), oh, and you have a neutral.
I suppose you could tweak your delta setup to have a standard usable voltage with a neutral, but you have to waste 1/3 of your panel(if not more) and then hope some schmuck doesn't come along later seeing all these unused spaces and burn the place down.


----------



## frenchelectrica (Sep 26, 2003)

Sparky Joe said:


> I have to disagree with this;
> Homes are always fed with a single coil of a delta system.
> And I've never seen a new commercial building with anything other than a Y


Joe , single coil ? humm maybe get better terms here techally it should be a centre tapped transformer.

for new place in my area majorty are wye connected but i have few new place have delta system hook up [ that have to be approved per our poco spec ] and some did have open delta hook up as well but once a while a open wye [ that super rare around here ] 

so that one of few ways to bring in three Ø system in 

Merci, Marc


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Sparky Joe said:


> I suppose you could tweak your delta setup to have a standard usable voltage with a neutral, but you have to waste 1/3 of your panel(if not more) and then hope some schmuck doesn't come along later seeing all these unused spaces and burn the place down.


What in the world makes you think that an open delta or center tapped delta service doesn't have a neutral? They absolutely do.


----------



## Sparky Joe (Apr 29, 2006)

Sparky Joe said:


> I suppose you could tweak your delta setup to have a standard usable voltage with a neutral, but you have to waste 1/3 of your panel(if not more) and then hope some schmuck doesn't come along later seeing all these unused spaces and burn the place down.


...


----------

